# Fenix TK21



## paintballdad (Jan 28, 2010)

There was some interest in the TK21 that i mentioned in the TK45 thread. Instead of cluterring up that thread, i started this one to post pictures of the light. Not much info on the light right now as it's only a prototype, i'll try to compare it to my other lights and post impressions as time permits. Took these quick snaps on my way out to work. So enjoy the teaser pics...:devil:.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Joel 

Got a TK20 to compare side by side?


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry i do not. It's the only Fenix i own at the moment. I can compare it to other lights i have, maybe to a 2AA MagLED and an E2L.


----------



## madmook (Jan 28, 2010)

want, WANT, *WANT!*

Release date or specs? I'll definitely be buying a couple.


----------



## headophile (Jan 28, 2010)

i'm guessing this won't be as good a thrower anymore. i like the simple utilitarian design though 

what emitter would this be using?


----------



## woodrow (Jan 28, 2010)

headophile said:


> i'm guessing this won't be as good a thrower anymore. i like the simple utilitarian design though
> 
> what emitter would this be using?


 
I tried to buy a SF G3D light, (which looks like this one) but they were out of stock. While this light will most likely not come with a diffuser kit, it will also most likely not come with a very blue beam (like the one reviewed in the modified section of cpf and which seems all too common for many SF led lights) nor cost $135.

I look forward to more info on this light too.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup: in my mind the tk20 is still the best all round outdoor torch on the market, so ive been waiting for this one for a while.. any idea when it might be released anyone?


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 28, 2010)

OK, here's what i know. Runs on 2AA, 2 modes by loosening/tightening the head and has an XP-G. Not sure if it's a warm LED but it is more on the neutral side rather than cool (blue). The markings on the rubber covering (Fenix TK21) is rather faint. The Fenix reps did say this is only a prototype and the final product might change. It's also possible that this may not be released at all.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool, it seems like a bit smaller and thinner than the TK20 which may or may not be a great thing but lets hope that its as durable as the TK20.

I can't imagine that it throws especially well considering the smallish reflector and XP-G emitter.

Thanks for pics *paintballdad.:thumbsup:*


----------



## neverGUP (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi!


This is my first post. :wave:

It looks good. Has it 2 modes or more?
I really love my tk20, but it looks like maybe has less throw than tk20.


----------



## Dioni (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Federal LG (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome!

I love my TK20... it´s the best 2xAA light for outdoor use, IMO.

This new one is cool... I just hope it can throw the same (or farther) than TK20... :thumbsup:

Any beamshots ?

Thanks for posting the pics...


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 28, 2010)

/yawn

So, what is that light for? It does not seem to have really any of the nice attributes the TK20 has.

I'm going to think of this TK21 as not a successor to the TK20 but as a different kind of light. That's fine, I'm just not impressed.

In fact, there is only one reason the TK20 does not completely please me, it has two modes, not three, which I now like for a light to have: A low, a medium, and a high. I'm talking about general use lights, not tactical lights.

Come now, Fenix, give us a proper successor to the beloved TK20.


----------



## kts (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the older design better, as said by others, the small reflector will probably not throw as well as the TK20.

My TK20 is my best 2AA light for sure, in fact I like it so much that I bought a second to keep as a spare, half price at my local Fenix dealer, now Im very happy I did


----------



## parnass (Jan 28, 2010)

:welcome: Welcome aboard, neverGUP.


----------



## MichaelW (Jan 30, 2010)

Neutral-white xp-g?


----------



## Stress_Test (Jan 30, 2010)

If it's a neutral white R2, I'm in. Though I like the beefy design of the original version better. Sometimes you need something that fills your hand better than the more common minimalist micro torches that seem to be all the rage.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 30, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> Neutral-white xp-g?



Please see post #8.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> If it's a neutral white R2, I'm in. Though I like the beefy design of the original version better. Sometimes you need something that fills your hand better than the more common minimalist micro torches that seem to be all the rage.



I agree. Smaller is not always better. I usually carry my lights in a holster anyhow.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 30, 2010)

Rocketman said:


> I agree. Smaller is not always better. I usually carry my lights in a holster anyhow.



I also agree! I don't understand why the common 2AA LED flashlight of today is made as thin as possible, and even thinner in the mid of body. Often slipper and with bad hold comfortability. Fenix TK20 is supreme in this matter! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## headophile (Jan 30, 2010)

i agree with some of the comments above. i wish they'd differentiate this more from the ld20. bigger head with more throw comes to mind, just like the tk20. maybe a more robust/thicker body. this is a tk series light after all.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 30, 2010)

headophile said:


> ...maybe a more robust/thicker body. this is a tk series light after all.


Indeed; According to Fenix, TK stands for Tank, as in "built like a tank."


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 30, 2010)

There sure are a lot of assumptions regarding this light just based on a few pics. It doesn't seem fair to judge build quality and other attributes (beam pattern/throw) without a sample in hand. This, after all is only a prototype/pre-production sample.


----------



## jp2515 (Jan 30, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> There sure are a lot of assumptions regarding this light just based on a few pics. It doesn't seem fair to judge build quality and other attributes (beam pattern/throw) without a sample in hand. This, after all is only a prototype/pre-production sample.



I agree, this is a prototype after all and I did not hear if this was a design proto or a finalized version so we'll have to wait and see. 

I have also talked to Paintballdad to see if we can meet up and do a side by side comparison with the TK20 to get an idea how it stacks up.


----------



## headophile (Jan 30, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> I agree, this is a prototype after all and I did not hear if this was a design proto or a finalized version so we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> I have also talked to Paintballdad to see if we can meet up and do a side by side comparison with the TK20 to get an idea how it stacks up.



great idea on the comparison and i'm sure many would like to know the results 

i think the assumptions are reasonable so far based on what we know about flashlights in general, like a bigger reflector means more ability to tighten the beam. 

the comments here should probably be taken as constructive criticisms rather than negative ones should anyone from fenix read this thread.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 30, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> There sure are a lot of assumptions regarding this light just based on a few pics. It doesn't seem fair to judge build quality and other attributes (beam pattern/throw) without a sample in hand. This, after all is only a prototype/pre-production sample.



Nah. We should speculate on their speculation. Whatever else would we do here?


----------



## neverGUP (Feb 2, 2010)

TK21 - neutral white, 155 lumens output


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJBFKI55QIA


----------



## Ozgeardo (Feb 2, 2010)

neverGUP said:


> TK21 - neutral white, 155 lumens output


 
Yes I picked up on that also. I was really hopeful that Fenix would use a cool white emitter.
I have a TK20 I give out as a "Loaner" and often give them as gifts to fellow outdoor enthusiasts who may not be into using Lithium Ion batts.
Whilst all my colleagues have been impressed with the TK20, when compared to most of my other Tactical Lights (TK11R2, M20, M30 etc) I usually get the comment that the TK20 has a very "yellow" warm beam.

I personally prefer a cool-white beam..........I can live in hope
Other Fenix AA lights in the L series have cool-white


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 2, 2010)

IMO, it´s easy to build a good "TK20 new generation".

Build it sturdy, solid and big ( with good grip), like a tank.
Improve it´s reflector to increase throw.
Keep the simple 2 modes (KISS principle).
Install a new (and better) LED.
Keep the holster and lanyard hole.
Glass window.

I mean... they just have to IMPROVE TK20 specs, using the latest technology and keeping it´s good bombproof design, with the same UI!


----------



## neverGUP (Feb 2, 2010)

I am a little bit disappointed about the lumens.
I think it isn't worth replace the TK20 for 5 more lumens.

As I saw in the video (at the start of the video there is an E20 in the background) the head of the TK21 is about the same diameter as the Fenix E20. ---> smaller than the head of TK20


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you guys notice it looked like the Fenix guy in the video did the "tight-loose-tight-loose" move with the light? That looked like the light may have a UI similar to the TK12 or TK30, etc.

Just my own opinion, but I really think they should hold off on this light until they can obtain the higher bin XP-G neutrals.

Or maybe it IS an XP-G neutral, and it's 155 lumen for 2 hours instead of 1 hour. :thinking:


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 3, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> Or maybe it IS an XP-G neutral, and it's 155 lumen for 2 hours instead of 1 hour. :thinking:



Yes, I think it would be better with longer runtime!


----------



## KarstGhost (Feb 3, 2010)

I always thought the TK20 (which I have and like) would have been more awesome with a Glow In The Dark grip. Here is your chance, Fenix!


----------



## pertinax (Feb 8, 2010)

The TK20 is the best outdoors light. My first one lasted all of ten minutes. I opened the package, dropped in the batteries, and a coworker who was headed out on a camping trip slapped $70 on my desk and talked me out of it.

My second one lasted a few months. My PH in Africa took it... He reports that it's working well in his safari business.

My third one I keep hidden for emergencies.

Built like a tank, will light up trees at 100 meters, AA batteries-- my only complaint is that "low" ought to be a LOT lower. Like five lumens, or ten. Get that battery life way up.

Pertinax


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 9, 2010)

Any more news about it ?


----------



## 1138 (Feb 22, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> Or maybe it IS an XP-G neutral, and it's 155 lumen for 2 hours instead of 1 hour. :thinking:



I've always felt with newer, more efficient LEDs, the manufacturers should keep the same brightness with longer runtime, as opposed to keep pushing the top end. If Fenix makes a TK21 with better runtime but roughly the same brightness as the current TK20, I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 23, 2010)

1138 said:


> I've always felt with newer, more efficient LEDs, the manufacturers should keep the same brightness with longer runtime, as opposed to keep pushing the top end. If Fenix makes a TK21 with better runtime but roughly the same brightness as the current TK20, I'd definitely buy it.



Agree! :thumbsup: At least if runtime would be considerable better.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Scarbear (Feb 23, 2010)

man, the chinese new year is a very hard time for a flashaholic like me

but in a few days it will business as usual and then i hope we get new infos from fenix, lumapower, jetbeam and all the others.

Olaf


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 23, 2010)

I think a truly low low-level would be in order. Something like two-three lumens, for ridiculously long runtime. And less disruption of dark adapeted vision. Or, maybe a Red low? Hmmm. 

Otherwise, what's the point of the TK21? Same rough output as TK20? Less through (probably)? Just slightly smaller size doesn't make much difference. 

I do like the form factor, though. I don't want an overly chunky 2 x AA light. I like that the can be the size of an L2P, or Mini Mag. Just so long as durability isn't sacrificed. 

Oh, and if you're going to have a rubber wrap around the body tube, how about some other colors. Blaze orange wouuld appeal to some of us. Or get a little creative. Blue, purple, bright greem, digital camo....


----------



## robb01 (Feb 23, 2010)

saw that amazon had this on sale today


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 23, 2010)

robb01 said:


> saw that amazon had this on sale today



Are you sure it's a TK21? Link please.


----------



## Strmtrper6 (Feb 23, 2010)

robb01 said:


> saw that amazon had this on sale today



I think that was a TK11, unless both were on sale today. Link/deal is dead now though,

Wow, captchas while posting now? :tired:


----------



## McAllan (Feb 24, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> Agree! :thumbsup: At least if runtime would be considerable better.
> 
> Regards, Patric



I'd say it really depends. If having multiple levels with adequate steps then the user would have the option to have either longer run time or higher output whichever suits his preferences and needs at a given situation. Just my two cents.


----------



## chenko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a fan of the TK20's concept as an outdoors light. So I'm interested in the TK21 as well, but XPGs and small reflector are not meant for throw, plus I've still not heard about warm tinted XPGs... Take out the throw and warm tint and I'll be very turned off. Not mentioning the seemingly reduced thickness. I hope for a much different final version. :shrug:


----------



## Egsise (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a Q3.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 24, 2010)

Egsise said:


> It's a Q3.



How do you know this? Part of me wondered if maybe they meant XP-E and not XP-G.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 24, 2010)

McAllan said:


> I'd say it really depends. If having multiple levels with adequate steps then the user would have the option to have either longer run time or higher output whichever suits his preferences and needs at a given situation. Just my two cents.



Actually when it comes to TK20, I would like a step between the actual modes. High mode provides only slightly over one hour runtime with NiMh, and the low mode is often to dim. In my opinion. Therefore I would appreciate the same brightness at high mode but 2 hours+ runtime.
But yes, I agree with your thoughts. Similar brightness options as LD20 would be just great! 
The main reason I like TK20 is the outstanding hold comfort. This light is made for stable and comfortable hold, while lights like LD20 are not. 
I have to a certain extent came to that personal conclusion that it doesn't matter what brightness, beam character or tint a flashlight has; if it's uncomfortable (too thin or slipper) to hold I don't want to use it. At least for "tactical" use. Preons are as well thin and a bit slipper, but I can have indulgence with that for using with a suit.

However; if TK21 has much longer runtime with the same brightness as TK20 I may want to get it. And if it had a third mode, a real low mode it would be even better.

Regards, Patric


----------



## paintballdad (Feb 24, 2010)

The emitter might possibly be an XP-E. To my eyes the beam looks to be neutral and from that i firmly believe i might have erroneously stated that i'ts an XP-G. I'm having a hard time telling the two emitters apart and will need a magnifier to make sure.


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 24, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> The emitter might possibly be an XP-E. To my eyes the beam looks to be neutral and from that i firmly believe i might have erroneously stated that i'ts an XP-G. I'm having a hard time telling the two emitters apart and will need a magnifier to make sure.



I'm pretty dang sure it has to be the XP-E, it all makes sense, basically the same output, smaller reflector (XP-E should still throw decently in a reflector that size) and not to mention the fact that neutral XP-G's are not out yet.


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh, the wait...


----------



## swxb12 (Mar 9, 2010)

+Another fan of the current TK20 here...

This thing looks more like a new L2T with a rubbery grip. I'm not big on this design. Hopefully the high mode has a really good runtime to go with that output...


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 10, 2010)

OK, I'm going to voice an argument contrary to the general tenor of this TK21 thread. I own and use a TK20, and while its unquestionably helpful to be able to see what's waaay down the trail at night, the TK20 is not all that practical for general use in a woodland environment - it's beam pattern is just too narrow for general campground and off-trail illumination (it has too bright a hotspot in comparison to the spill beam...the contrast ratio between the two does not allow for broad perception outside the hotspot). 

In a woodland environment, I'd vote for (and puchase) a TK21 with a warm or neutral white emitter, and a floodier beam pattern, to better illuminate the near visual field, in preference to the TK20's narrow beam pattern.

Don't get me wrong, I like my TK20, but I strongly prefer a medium hotspot (OP reflector please) with a stronger spillbeam for the woodland and forest hiking and camping that I do. (Mr. Malkoff's P60 Warm Flood drop-in works wonderfully in these environments...never fails to impress my friends). It would be good though to have a AA powered alternative, and I would not hesitate to buy a TK21 if it produces neutral / warm light, with a reasonably broader beam pattern. (The third level and longer run times prayed for in this thread also wouldn't hurt, especially the third level option.)


----------



## Egsise (Apr 10, 2010)

Try scotch tape as diffuser.


----------



## SoCalDep (Apr 11, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, I'm going to voice an argument contrary to the general tenor of this TK21 thread. I own and use a TK20, and while its unquestionably helpful to be able to see what's waaay down the trail at night, the TK20 is not all that practical for general use in a woodland environment - it's beam pattern is just too narrow for general campground and off-trail illumination (it has too bright a hotspot in comparison to the spill beam...the contrast ratio between the two does not allow for broad perception outside the hotspot).
> 
> In a woodland environment, I'd vote for (and puchase) a TK21 with a warm or neutral white emitter, and a floodier beam pattern, to better illuminate the near visual field, in preference to the TK20's narrow beam pattern.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like my TK20, but I strongly prefer a medium hotspot (OP reflector please) with a stronger spillbeam for the woodland and forest hiking and camping that I do. (Mr. Malkoff's P60 Warm Flood drop-in works wonderfully in these environments...never fails to impress my friends). It would be good though to have a AA powered alternative, and I would not hesitate to buy a TK21 if it produces neutral / warm light, with a reasonably broader beam pattern. (The third level and longer run times prayed for in this thread also wouldn't hurt, especially the third level option.)



I agree...As long as we're speculating, keep it warm, but I'd like to see the TK21 have either three modes or a two-mode programmable UI. Please keep the tactical tailcap and offer options of GITD grips, colored grips, and/or colored or GITD tailcaps. Make a better removable clip and give it a light OP reflector for a better spill and more uniform beam pattern. The earlier suggestion of a dim red light option would be an excellent addition though the ability to put a red diffuser on the light in a low mode would be sufficient I suppose. 

With what appears to be a smaller/slimmer profile, the continued ability to use common AA batteries in conjunction with other equipment (radios, GPS, etc.), options for longer run-time, and a little better beam pattern, I see this as potentially approaching the ideal light for the emergency/outdoors/get home bag/one-light approach.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been tempted to pick up a TK20 for a fair while now but never gotten round to it, so it will be interesting to see what they do here - for me a light with similar brightness yet longer runtime would be nice, and for carrying about a slimmer profile is never bad. It just depends on how that has impacted the beam...


----------



## 1138 (Apr 14, 2010)

This Russian site seems to say that the TK21 is now renamed to the LD25 and has a UI like that of the TK12 (if Google translate is working properly):

http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/232/580710.html


----------



## Jash (Apr 15, 2010)

O FLIPPIN GREAT!!! Another light!! 

I just got a TK20 (which rocks) and am now wondering whether or not to get another one or wait for this.

If it doesn't have the same tint, forget about it. I've got plenty of other lights to fill that page.


----------



## jorn (Apr 15, 2010)

ordered a tk20 yesterday, ill bet that they release trhe new version the day i get mine:mecry: Oh well, its trowy, warm and rugged, so i dont think ill regret anything


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Apr 15, 2010)

jorn said:


> ordered a tk20 yesterday, ill bet that they release trhe new version the day i get mine:mecry: Oh well, its trowy, warm and rugged, so i dont think ill regret anything



I am still debating just grabbing a TK20 and being done. 

By the time more information gets released about the new model, it actually gets put on sale and the first round of reviews/user feedback I could have been running a TK20 for quite a while...


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 15, 2010)

Do it. :devil:

4Sevens has TK20s for something like 52 bucks, which with the CPF8 discount is a screamin' good deal for that light. 

I'd buy one if I didn't already have one. Heck, at that price, I'm thinking about buying another one!

Only catch is that they're on back order (last time I looked) so I don't think the quantities are being updated very often at the 4Sevens store.

Edit: Whoops never mind, I just checked and apparently they're back in stock, so get 'em while they're hot! lol


----------



## Misan (Apr 16, 2010)

1138 said:


> This Russian site seems to say that the TK21 is now renamed to the LD25 and has a UI like that of the TK12 (if Google translate is working properly):
> 
> http://talks.guns.ru/forummessage/232/580710.html


Official dealer in Russia reported that this flashlight will have the fairly broad spot, 3 pairs of modes, UI like that of the TK12, only instead of strobe mode SOS. And only a warm tint.
BTW, the author those thread refers to this thread.


----------



## NightKids (Jun 30, 2010)

The question is... can the TK20's Turbo be used continuously or does it have to be turned off after 15 mins due to overheating?


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

NightKids said:


> The question is... can the TK20's Turbo be used continuously or does it have to be turned off after 15 mins due to overheating?



There is no mention of a time limit in the TK20's instruction manual. As far as I know, the TK40 is the only light with that information in its manual.

I used my TK20 at night in about 60*F weather on high for about 45 minutes to an hour without any overheating problems.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jul 1, 2010)

NightKids said:


> The question is... can the TK20's Turbo be used continuously or does it have to be turned off after 15 mins due to overheating?


I ran mine long and hard tracking snakes in the heat of Aussie summer and it never even came close to hot enough to need to be turned off.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

That's excellent news. If it can get through the Aussie summers then I'm sure it's pretty much heat proof!

Such a hard decision, I was quite keen on a 1xAA light such as a Fenix LD10 R4 but now I'm kinda wanting a TK20 cause I've never had a light with this neutral white colour for outdoors...


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 2, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Such a hard decision, I was quite keen on a 1xAA light such as a Fenix LD10 R4 but now I'm kinda wanting a TK20 cause I've never had a light with this neutral white colour for outdoors...



The TK20 is a very unique light in terms of its LED color and the overall shape of the light. Once price is factored in, I don't think that there really is another directly comparable light. If it has competition, at least I don't know of it.

If possible, I would suggest trying out a friend's TK20 before buying one. As I posted in several other threads about warm/neutral white LEDs, it seems that some people see their benefits, while others do not. Though the TK20 is a great value and in my humble opinion, one of the best values in the high end flashlight market, I sure wouldn't want to buy one if my eyes could not see the benefits of the neutral white XR-E LED.

So, if possible, take a TK20 and a few cool white LED lights out on a hike through the woods and directly compare them in their element. I wouldn't suggest doing any indoor white wall hunting to determine if a TK20 is for you because that really isn't the environment that it was designed for. (Honestly, I think that white wall hunting is pretty close to a non-factor for me now that I know what I really like in a light.) Take it out into the great outdoors and do some direct comparison tests with your own two eyes. If it's raining, then that's even better and it will really show the benefits of the TK20, or at least it does with my eyes.

Just remember that all our eyes are calibrated differently so judge lights based on what you see with them. 

One of the TK20's main plus factors is also one of its main minus factors as well. With it's large head, and smooth and deep reflector, it is a pure throw light. It is, by far, the furthest throwing 2 AA light that I have ever used/owned. Some people don't like that, but I love it and it was one of the selling points for me. If you find that the TK20's tight hot spot is not suited for your use, then don't worry because the TK21 is coming out. The TK21 will have an XP-G LED and it appears to have a much smaller head. All that adds up to a wider hot spot and generally a floodier beam pattern that will not throw as far. If you like the throw light aspect of the TK20 though, I would suggest buying one ASAP (that's what I did) because once the TK21 is released, I suspect that the TK20 will be quickly discontinued.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot, the characteristics which you have mentioned has pretty much made up my mind with getting a TK20. I want a light with decent throw and I already have a warm led which I'm really starting to like. Unfortunately I don't really have flashoholic friends so I just have to depend on reviews, forums and trial and error. 

Where did you hear that the TK21 is coming out? I haven't heard of any release dates for a TK21, maybe it'll be worthwhile to check out the specs of this new light if it is coming out.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 2, 2010)

paintballdad said:


> ...2AA, 2 modes by loosening/tightening the head ...


 

well i would buy _that_, there's just no way they leave it as described & pictured. too clean & simple, it's perfect. needs more tactical. & something in a beacon easter egg.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 2, 2010)

If Fenix don't change their plan, the previously named TK21 is now LD25. My guess for this renaming is they are trying to re-align with the battery used.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like my TK20 a lot better if it had the latest LED. So if this model has an updated Neutral LED I'll sure take one. Looks Good!

Bill


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 2, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Where did you hear that the TK21 is coming out? I haven't heard of any release dates for a TK21, maybe it'll be worthwhile to check out the specs of this new light if it is coming out.



Fenix hasn't stated any release dates yet for the TK21 that I know of. They just announced at the 2010 SHOT Show that it was coming and they unveiled the prototype there. They also showed the TK45 at that show and that seems to have stolen the limelight away from all the other new 2010 Fenix lights so updates about the TK21 haven't been coming.



Hitthespot said:


> I would like my TK20 a lot better if it had the latest LED. So if this model has an updated Neutral LED I'll sure take one. Looks Good!



I actually much prefer the older XR-E LED in my TK20 over the latest XP-G LED in the TK21 because the XR-E is physically smaller and thus throws further. I have never been impressed with any lights with XP-G LEDs in them. Sure they are brighter, but since they are also larger, they don't throw as far as dimmer XR-E lights.

I actually wish that Fenix used XR-Es in the TK45 so that it could throw further. In general, I've come to the conclusion that you shouldn't get a light with an XP-G LED if throw distance is a high priority.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 2, 2010)

From what I'm seeing and reading, I don't see this light being a true successor to the TK20. All I'd want in a "new" TK20 is:

- no inductor whine
- little bit bigger hotspot (or a smoother transition without so many dark rings)

It's a gorgeous light the way it is: perfect weight, construction, materials and UI. Fix a couple niggling things and I'll buy two more.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jul 2, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I actually much prefer the older XR-E LED in my TK20 over the latest XP-G LED in the TK21 because the XR-E is physically smaller and thus throws further. I have never been impressed with any lights with XP-G LEDs in them. Sure they are brighter, but since they are also larger, they don't throw as far as dimmer XR-E lights.
> 
> .


 
I can't comment on that because I don't own any lights with the XP-G LED yet. I just can't see Jumping from a Q5 or R2 to a R4 or R5. Not enough change to abandon my present collection of lights. However I wouldn't mind jumping from a Q3 (TK20) to a R5. Is the throw really that much less?

Bill


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the Fenix TK21, simple and can run of AA cells


----------



## NightKids (Jul 2, 2010)

It's weird because there was so many specs released ahead of release for the TK45 but the TK21 remains such a mystery!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> However I wouldn't mind jumping from a Q3 (TK20) to a R5. Is the throw really that much less?



It's hard to exactly say without making a direct LED swap from an XR-E to an XP-G. In the case of the TK20 and TK21, it looks like their reflectors are different to me thus it's tough to make a direct comparison. The one light that I have seen that went from an XR-E to an XP-G without any other changes to the reflector or the rest of the light was the LD20. The XP-G version has a wider hot spot but it definitely does not throw as far as my XR-E model.

Based on other XP-G lights that I have seen, I have not been too impressed by their throw distances.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 3, 2010)

NightKids said:


> It's weird because there was so many specs released ahead of release for the TK45 but the TK21 remains such a mystery!


TK21 = LD25: 2xAA, neutral white XP-G, rubber grip, UI like TK12, size of a LD20.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 3, 2010)

This does nothing for me at all. I like the LD20 and TK20, but I just don't 'get' this one. :shrug:


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 16, 2010)

LD25? What happened to the TK21 Fenix originally set out to develop? Someone said here that we should give constructive critisism, should anyone from Fenix read this thread. And I agree.

In the case of Fenix resuming its development of the TK21, these are some of the things you should include/add.

1. A larger head with a deeper reflector and a longer, and thicker body (not too thick).
2. Keep the rubber grip (prevents my hands from getting cold by touching the light in the winter
3. Keep the neutreal emitter, or upgrade to a better/ more efficient neutral emitter
4. Keep the 2aa configuration
5. Add at least one more low mode (I know how hard this is to do, but please Fenix, give it a try) at around 5-20 lumens.
6. A higher high similar to the LD20.

The TK20 is a great light, but certain improvments may make it better. I noticed in the TK21 thread that it had a smaller head. Please don't do so. after all, it is aimed for the outdoors. I do favor a larger body and head size, but please don't over do it. An extra 1mm of thickness is fine. Basically, these improvements are to increase throw, runtime, output and the durability of the light in a wide range of situations

Always feel free to send me one for a review and opinions. I will surely post them in a dedicated thread. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 16, 2010)

Might as well just continue calling it L2T, but v3 or v4, whatever it is now. Pretty disappointing news if a TK21 isn't coming along. Maybe the market for the TK20 is smaller than we think.


----------



## firelord777 (Jul 16, 2010)

swxb12 said:


> Might as well just continue calling it L2T, but v3 or v4, whatever it is now. Pretty disappointing news if a TK21 isn't coming along.
> 
> 
> > Ohhh, yes, lets hope it doesn't turn out that way.
> ...


----------



## utlgoa (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jirik_cz (Mar 17, 2011)

It would be more appropriate to continue the discussion here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...New-Fenix-XM-L-flashlights-TK21-TK41-and-TK70


----------



## firelord777 (Mar 18, 2011)

where you get the pics?


----------

